# Long Story Short



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I haven't been able to update anything on here because i've been busy helping mom, and taking her to dinner for her b-day work school lol. Over all normal stuff. Well my girl my aunt got me about 3 1/2weeks ago just gave birth to 9 cute little babies. I DID NOT breed her so I'm assuming that my aunts co-worker baught her prego. put her with a male and just didn't know what she was doing and all those other possible issues. They were born yesterday evening around the time I was back from school at 5:00pm. The vet is closed on weekends so I'm going to call monday and make a date to bring the little ones and mom in to make sure everyone is ok. I've posted pics below , enjoy and i'll keep everyone updated. *

Edit: silly me forgot pics


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i want the babies  cant c ne pics tho


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

now i c pics awwww


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*thnax Fallin & Strike  the babies are so cute and mom is so good!!! *


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> *thnax Fallin & Strike  the babies are so cute and mom is so good!!! *


Yea, I got lucky too, mine has been a great mom so far.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thats great! I've been reading about your hunnies. I was so worried Berry was going to have a masive littler. Lucky me it was only 9, wanna taid your 6 for my 9? lol just jokin . They are such little sweat hearts! . *


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

They are, they have already grown so much..just the fact that I can see a visible change in only 3 days is crazy.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I took a peak in today and one of the babies looks like a dark grey/ black over the top! maybe a berky? or a blue of some kind. I know what you mean! I've been looking at the dark and light eyes. All look almost the same. I'm getting updated pics after a day or two lol.*


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Updated pictures, two mismarked hooded and the rest seem to be self or possible berkys . *


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Just a little update , I checked tails and it looks like I'll have 3 berkys, 5 selfs and 2 mismarked hooded.  So excited!! mom is doing so well!!*


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Here are some updated pics of the little ones!! Turns out all of them are berkys, only 2 mismarked hooded. They are so cute!!! *


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Heres a question for everyone, I have 3 black kits who have white paws and that all. I know selfs have to be all one color and so i'm thinking berkys? but theres no berk belly? i'm looking through all my info but I'm having no luck at the moment. *


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Black Self with Irish Markings?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thats what a friend of mine said two, i'll post the pics I took of one of the boys. We somewhat settles on berkys with no belly lol. Oh and I've sexed everyone and we have 8 boys and 1 girl. 

Edit: more pics*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: Don't think you can be a berk without the belly.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I have no clue what this little one is lol. We were thinking maybe the belly hadn't developed yet but I have 2 other berks who have the full out white bellys. *


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my boy Guinness:









He's always had the spots. 

He's also got white socks, like you're describing.

I've been told he's black self with Irish markings... maybe your boys are mismarked Irish or somesuch?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*One of the boys has 2 little white dots on his tummy, So cute. I'll try to get pics asap. *


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*My little ones eyes are open!!! I'll post pics asap, my cam is being a pain right now. Yay *dances* excited*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

BABY PICS!  Yay!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I tried to take pics but you just can't see their little eyes. So I made a VIDEO!!, at the end one of her little boys was trying to suckel my fingure . aawwww*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_1FfAcXXk


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Well, I'm thinking mommy is prego again, I don't have her living with anyone but her babies and they are only 16 days old. So i'm 100% sure that it's not her sons. I know that mice have been known to "keep" sperm and after they give birth can get prego. again but me and mom have never herd of that in rats? does anyone else know of anything like this? She's getting the plump belly again.... maybe it'd the mama fat? lol*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Unless she's somehow getting some through the bars, she should be pregnant from 2 week old kittens... 8O Did she lose a lot of weight nursing? :?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Nope afte she gave birth she got smaller and has not ballooned up all over again. What do you mean get through the bars?? I'm 100% positive she hasn't had any contact with any other males other than her babies. *


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

There was a story... somewhere about someone who'd let her males roam about the room where the females cage was and they got the femme pregnant, or somesuch. That was mostly in jest. 

Is she displaying other behaviors of pregnancy? Weaning the babes early? Nesting? Etc?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* My boys are only allowd on my bed and I usually do one on one time , she hasn't shown anything other than getting big again. Very strange.... *


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

PIC UPDATE!!! , they are such cute little things. The little girl has been adopted by my boyfriend!! yep his parents finally said yes & he'll be taking her home at the end of the month . I'm going to upload the videos once youtube gets them ready.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay, heres the video of mom & babies eating some corn!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdaeXqgkYF0


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i want i want i want!!!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

You really need to take the mom to the vet and have her checked out. If she's definately not pregnant again, it could be pyometria. Pyometria is when toxic fluids, blood, puss, etc. build up in the womb. It is common in unspayed dogs and can be fatal. Unexplained bloating can be a symptom.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*She's got a vet appointment for tomorrow because we're also taking my dog in to get his stitches out from sugery. Sorry i've been lacking on the preg mommy info. *


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

**slaps self* Sorry Iâ€™ve been busy with everything under the sun lately. When we brought mama in her stomach had gone down. I explained to our vet what I thought and about possible pyometria. The vet felt her and said she didn't feel prego. but we took x-rays to be sure. She didn't have babies and no fluid build up. My vet said it's proble just mommy fat and sure enough she's down to a normal weight, she's a little skinnier that I would like her but I'm slipping her Avi. every other day and have a high protein diet for her and babies. Once again sorry updates took forever lol.

OH OH!! I called AFRMA to ask about the markings of the babies and I was told that they are "Black selfs with white paws, Nothing special and is actually a penalty in the show ring" Lol I explained they r rescues and not show rats lol. 
*


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

lol aww!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Babies are getting weaned monday(next)  so excited!! I have found a few interesed adopters but everyone knows how that goes :? just thought I would leave a little update . *


----------

